# Ibanez TSA15H hum...



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

*Ibanez TSA15H hum...*

Hi everyone 

PICS!! - https://goo.gl/photos/ZJeTqS6AH1CN3MZ87

VIDEO! - [video]https://youtu.be/kN8OQy12ZWI[/video]

I have an Ibanez TSA15H head and it begins to make a loud hum (sort of like a 60 hertz hum) after approx. 5 minutes of playing. During the first five minutes, it sounds fine, then all of sudden the hum begins and doesn't go away. I have swapped cabs, cables, the 5w/15w setting doesn't matter either. I also bypassed my pedal board and went straight in with the guitar and the same thing.

Unfortunately, it's my only amp and it's not in the family budget to get it fixed right now, but if anyone can guess what might be wrong I can at least get a repair estimate.

I can also grab a sound recording if that would help.

Thank you!!

~Andrew


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you mean the TSA15H? If so, I would check to make sure all of the tubes are seated properly. Make sure the amp is off and unplugged before you do this.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you tried different power tubes?
Do they red-plate when the hum starts?


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

Yes, TSA15H..sorry!

I've never been inside an amp before, so not sure what I'm looking at for the tubes being seated correctly. The amp has literally not moved in almost two years, and this just started happening. Can a tube move on it's own?

I'll crack the cover tomorrow and get some pictures.

As for the power tube swap, haven't done that yet. Would need to buy some tubes, unless someone in KW has some they can swap in for a test.

Thank you for the replies, I'll grab some pictures tomorrow.

Thanks.

~Andrew


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you normally play it with the tubes running really hot for a long time? I had an amp that developed the same problem but maybe louder than yours and it turns out that a lead that went to the tube had lifted off of the circuit board causing a horrible raucous. Once I figured it out, I had to re-wire it the old fashioned way and now it's as quiet as a mouse. Hopefully that's not your issue.

as for checking to see if they are seated correctly (again, make sure the power is off and the amp is unplugged) grab the tube and push down on it making a tiny circle (maybe someone else could explain it better) if it doesn't go in any further, then you are good.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Do you normally play it with the tubes running really hot for a long time? I had an amp that developed the same problem but maybe louder than yours and it turns out that a lead that went to the tube had lifted off of the circuit board causing a horrible raucous. Once I figured it out, I had to re-wire it the old fashioned way and now it's as quiet as a mouse. Hopefully that's not your issue.
> 
> as for checking to see if they are seated correctly (again, make sure the power is off and the amp is unplugged) grab the tube and push down on it making a tiny circle (maybe someone else could explain it better) if it doesn't go in any further, then you are good.


These days, if I can play for 30 minutes in a row it's a good day!

I played about two weeks ago, and no noise at all. Sat down the other day, and that's when the noise started. Nothing changed externally, so something has gone wonky inside.

I'm not sure what red-plating means? Can I run the amp with the cover off to see if it visually gets red? (if that's what red-plating means)

Ummm....If I hit the standby switch, the noise goes away if that helps, and engaging/disengaging the builtin boost and tubescreamer circuits have no affect on the noise.

I am hoping to open it tonight and check the tubes for being seated properly and see if anything else looks out of whack.

Thanks again everyone!

~Andrew


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Pics as promised! Also, the tubes seem tight to me.

https://goo.gl/photos/ZJeTqS6AH1CN3MZ87


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Pics as promised!


Hi Andrew...hope all is going well in general.

You must be a very busy Dad by now...although I guess Dads are always busy from day one.

Nice looking amp...Hope you can get it sorted out.

Let me know if you ever have time for a quick coffee.

BTW...Do you still have the white MIM Strat? Still enjoying it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Too cool, I was just looking at one of these today, but a combo. 

If the good folks here don't help you through, why not look into Bob's Guitar Service or Sherwood? 

Please post your findings...I *might* consider the one I saw today.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I'm not sure what red-plating means? Can I run the amp with the cover off to see if it visually gets red? (if that's what red-plating means)


Yes, remove the rear cover so you can see the tubes better.
It is normal for the heaters of the tubes to be lit up. This is the orange glow you see even with the amp in standby mode.
When you switch into "play" mode, watch the power tubes (the larger ones without the metal covers) if they start to turn bright red when the hum starts, turn the amp off. They should not do that, and if they do it could be a problem with the power tubes or the amp's bias circuitry.
If it has the power tubes with the dark glass, it may be more difficult to see but should still be visible. It may be easier to notice in the dark.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, so now the noise is instant, as soon as I turn the amp on. I made a video, the beginning of the video is through my pedal board, I then switch to direct into the amp. I put it in standby a few times (when it goes silent) I watched the tubes the whole time and I could just barely see the orange glow, so they definitely are not getting too hot.

I hope the video helps!

[video]https://youtu.be/kN8OQy12ZWI[/video]

~Andrew

- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> Hi Andrew...hope all is going well in general.
> 
> You must be a very busy Dad by now...although I guess Dads are always busy from day one.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave!

Life is good, it moves fast these days though! I hope I get it sorted as well...it sucks being down an amp with no spare!

I do have the Strat, I LOVE that Strat, it will be buried with me 

~Andrew


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

To me. That definitely sounds like a grounding issue.

Does it sound like that when your guitar is not plugged into the amp?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> To me. That definitely sounds like a grounding issue.
> 
> Does it sound like that when your guitar is not plugged into the amp?


Wouldn't a grounding issue show up as soon as the amp is turned on and the guitar is plugged in? In the first post, Andrew indicated that the amp is fine for about the first 5 minutes or so of playing and then the hum begins.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah but sometimes if the ground wire isn't quite detached yet then with a little heat comes separation...but I'm also thinking it may be the guitar or a bad cable. Which would be a way easier fix. I had a similar issue a short while back and it was in fact the cable from my guitar to the amp. Ground wire had come loose somehow. I'm pretty sure that was it. Now I'm doubting myself. Fatigue and pain meds will do it every time! Lol



greco said:


> Wouldn't a grounding issue show up as soon as the amp is turned on and the guitar is plugged in? In the first post, Andrew indicated that the amp is fine for about the first 5 minutes or so of playing and then the hum begins.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

A bad ground could also be an iffy solder joint on the circuit board. It may provide a good contact when cold (contracted) then lose it's integrity when the board heats up.
But rule out any possible tube issues first. They are socketed so the easiest things to replace.
Try other tubes, also try wiggling them while it is doing the hum. If wiggling the tubes affects the hum the tube socket may have some bad solder connections.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> A bad ground could also be an iffy solder joint on the circuit board. It may provide a good contact when cold (contracted) then lose it's integrity when the board heats up.


Thanks for this. 
Good to know that a solder joint can lose integrity due to heat.

Exactly what Stratin2traynor was indicating in his post.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Thank you so much for the tips. I had a chance to rule a few things out:

Guitar or no guitar, and different patch cords - no change
Different outlet - no change
Different power bar - no change

So I'm pretty sure it's the amp.

As for wiggling tubes when the amp is on...is that safe? Electrically speaking?

Now I just to find the wiring diagram for this thing!

Thanks again.

~Andrew


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I noticed no one has said anything about being careful with tube amps. Be careful when you are working on tube amps, specially the caps. There are things in there that could kill you when it's on. I don't know which and what not to touch, maybe someone can chime in. But be careful.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Chito said:


> I noticed no one has said anything about being careful with tube amps. Be careful when you are working on tube amps, specially the caps. There are things in there that could kill you when it's on. I don't know which and what not to touch, maybe someone can chime in. But be careful.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=DkEc58-vWc4
(Sorry , this is the one I was looking for)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

kw_guitarguy said:


> As for wiggling tubes when the amp is on...is that safe? Electrically speaking?


Yes, it is a very common troubleshooting technique. The only hazard is burning yourself with the hot tubes, so use a cloth or appropriate gloves.



Chito said:


> I noticed no one has said anything about being careful with tube amps. Be careful when you are working on tube amps, specially the caps. There are things in there that could kill you when it's on. I don't know which and what not to touch, maybe someone can chime in. But be careful.


Agree with this but you are safe as long as you do not remove the chassis from the amp.
At guitarguy's experience level I don't recommend removing the chassis at this time.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I have herd of people being killed working on a micro wave unpluged. Caps can store a lot of voltage. I just had one apart and it had danger high voltage stamped all over it. Some parts had 450 v stamped on them. Amps are not microwaves but they have caps in them also. Carefull


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I had pretty much the same issue with my Peavey Valveking. Hum like that either with or without the guitar plaugged in. But it went quite in standby. Ended up being both the bias (I changed the tubes for the 1st time ever for me), as well as a dead tube. I contemplated trying to fix it myself, but do not know enough about the technical details to be confident in that decision. So I brought it in for a $75 dollar repair job. It didn't really break the bank, and it works perfectly now. New tubes, speaker, and all. There are certain things that should be left with someone who knows wtf they are doing in my opinion.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

So, in case anyone was waiting to hear the outcome...I took it to Bob's Guitars in Kitchener today..and Steve, the amp guy was in the shop and tested the amp, turns out the power tubes, or at least one is bad. He's got some new ones on order for me and I pick it up Wednesday.

Great service! I was really impressed that he was willing to check it out while I was in the store.

Can't wait to get it back! The tubes that were in it from the factory, appeared to my uneducated eye, to be quite inferior to the Tung-Sol's that he tested with. He's ordering some Electro-Harmonix for it.

Thank you again for all your advice!

~Andrew


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to know you got it looked after. I've had a couple of dealings at Bob's and they were great guys to deal with and the pricing was reasonable.


----------

